# Natural vs artificial FET



## Fizzwizz (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,

I have just been told that due to low success rates my clinic is no longer doing natural FET cycles only artificial cycles. This is the first time I have heard that there is a difference in success rates and wondered if anyone else been told this.

I would much rather do a natural cycle if I could but looks like I don't have the option anymore.

Fizzwizz.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Fizzwizz* My clinic have said that they do 80% medicated FET's so I feel more comfortable doing medicated, but wasn't told why the percentage for medicated was so high. I know that doesn't answer your question but just though i would tell you what I know. Good Luck with your FET x


----------



## Sunshinequeen (Mar 26, 2012)

Fizzwizz- my understanding was that if you have regular cycles and no probs ovulating then they normally do natural cycle. I guess medicated gives them more control over when you ovulate so when to time the ET. 

My first FET was natural cycle and I found it much less stressful than being on all the drugs for the fresh cycle and physically my body seemed happier not being full of drugs. I got a BFP but then had an early miscarriage. I am on my 2ww and have again had a natural cycle. We'll see how I get on this time. 

I would ask your clinic more questions and try to get some answers from them. I'm also not sure how harsh the drug regime is? I presume less than a fresh cycle? Good luck. Xxxxx


----------



## BlueCat79 (Feb 15, 2012)

I've read studies that show natural FETs have a higher success rate - but I'm sure it depends on the clinic and how they monitor you. If they monitor you closely to ascertain the exact time when you ovulate and when you endo lining reaches the optimal thickness, then you should be in with a good chance. If they leave those things down to guesswork (as my current clinic is doing with my natural FET) then I can see how the transfer could be mis-timed leading to lower success rates. If your current clinic hasn't had success with natural FETs then I'd worry that they're doing something wrong - I'd either go for a medicated cycle there or, if you feel strongly that natural is the way forward, have your embryos transferred to a clinic that feels confident with natural FETs. I know it's another stress but it's so important to feel comfortable with your treatment. x


----------



## JJ Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

My clinic does both and have started keeping stats etc to try and find out what the difference if any is on success rates, they say that it seems both as good as each other at first glance.

I hated all the drugs, I got soo depressed with the progesterone, and think I will go for natural, just feels right for me.  I have to get my LH surge in the midweek as my clinic only transfers a week later on a weekday and says they don't do transfers on a weekend!  So maybee that will help people go for medicated far more and alter the stats them a little!  I am hoping next period early or late , as I'm stuck on fri/sats at the mo for my period!! arghh

Good luck ladies...


----------

